# Inception movie



## kaliraksha (Jul 22, 2010)

Did anyone see Inception? What did you guys think?

I liked it, but it was a bit of an over hype to me. I remember it was trending like mad on Twitter for a few days and people were talking about seeing it more than twice on opening weekend. It was _really_ well done, but I felt like the commercials portrayed it as being "cooler" than it really was. The craftiest thing for me was the  way time was handled in the movie... loved the way each "dream layer" took longer. Too bad lucid dreaming is almost proven to not work that way.

Leonardo DiCaprio was great in it and I'm not a fan usually... but he plays tortured hero pretty well. I thought the love story he had was lovely and unorthodox, because it was just his memories of her. I thought Ellen Page was so pretty in it! Was a little shocked how much more grown up she seemed than in Juno. Joseph Gordon-Levitt in it was kind of a little throwback to the Matrix for me.

What I thought was awesome is that the director, Christopher Nolan, wrote this and he claims to have written the first ideas for it when he was 16. Though the dream thing wasn't completely new for entertainment, I remember that being touched on in the anime Paprika that came out a few years ago.

I like endings that kind of let you figure it out... it leaves more of an impact whether you like it or not. Do you guys think he was in realty or not in the end? My problem with that is that his children still had the same clothes and age/look as they did in his dream sequences. 

My over all rating would probably be a 7.5/10, if you like to go to the movies often you shouldn't miss it. If you, like me, go to the movies less than maybe 4-5 times a year and the actors, director, general story don't interest you- you could probably wait until disc release.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 22, 2010)

i want to see it but i have no ieda what this movie is about! lol


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I liked it, but it was a bit of an over hype to me. I remember it was trending like mad on Twitter for a few days and people were talking about seeing it more than twice on opening weekend. It was really well done, but I felt like the commercials portrayed it as being "cooler" than it really was._

 
This is exactly why I never, ever watch commercials for movies [except when stuck in a theatre and have no choice]. I've gotten so much more out of my money going to see a movie this way. I'm genuinely happy with every movie I see now, because I dont "see" the movie before I go to the theatre to watch it.

Consider doing that, because this movie blew me away.


 Quote:

  Leonardo DiCaprio was great in it and I'm not a fan usually... but he plays tortured hero pretty well. I thought the love story he had was lovely and unorthodox, because it was just his memories of her. I thought Ellen Page was so pretty in it! Was a little shocked how much more grown up she seemed than in Juno. Joseph Gordon-Levitt in it was kind of a little throwback to the Matrix for me.  
 
I thought the acting was really fantastic. I love how Nolan writes for the Characters and not the story. Even though the story was great.

 Quote:

  I like endings that kind of let you figure it out... it leaves more of an impact whether you like it or not. Do you guys think he was in realty or not in the end? My problem with that is that his children still had the same clothes and age/look as they did in his dream sequences.  
 
I liked the ending too, and I totally think the ending was a dream. I'd even wager that the ENTIRE MOVIE was in a dream state. But, that's another debate for another day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

  My over all rating would probably be a 7.5/10, if you like to go to the movies often you shouldn't miss it. If you, like me, go to the movies less than maybe 4-5 times a year and the actors, director, general story don't interest you- you could probably wait until disc release.  
 
I'd like to put another plug in here for not watching previews. Don't do it. You'll get much more bang for your buck when it comes to movies.

I rated it a 9/10. Noir Sci-Fi is one of my favorite genres, and this movie didn't dissappoint. I was totally psyched to go to sleep that night . 

See it in IMAX if you can. It's a real spectacle.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw this last night and I would definitely suggest others see it as well. It was a refreshing story. Something new and exciting. Im going to stop here before I start with the spoilers!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_This is exactly why I never, ever watch commercials for movies [except when stuck in a theatre and have no choice]. I've gotten so much more out of my money going to see a movie this way. I'm genuinely happy with every movie I see now, because I dont "see" the movie before I go to the theatre to watch it.

Consider doing that, because this movie blew me away.
_

 

Yeah my BF is really adamant about not watching commercials, he even closes his eyes at the movies! I actually only saw one and a half commercials for this, for the same reason that this has been advertised like mad for a while now... I just couldn't get away... captive audience! Unfortunately it was the crazy amount of hype created on social media sites that ruined it for me this time.


I also agree that you could argue that the whole thing was a dream!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 22, 2010)

I loved it.  I really appreciate a filmmaker who expects some intelligence and intellect from their audience.

There are so many layers to the film, I will be going back to see it again for sure.


----------



## thelimabean (Jul 22, 2010)

I liked how the entire film kind of felt like the audience itself was in a 3 layer dream, with "kicks" like the opening scene that make you realize the dream. Very well done IMO. :]


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

i haven't seen this yet but really want to! however i'm not sure how i'll cope in the cinema seeing it. i have such a short attention span and usually when i watch more intelligent films i have to pause them alot so that i can take a break by wondering around the room or whatever. weird but i can't help it!


----------



## Caderas (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw it last weekend and loved it!!    DiCaprio played a good part.  His character reminded me of the same troubled part in Shutter Island, which was good too!

And might I say.. I was impressed by Joseph Gordon-Levitt!!  It was hilarious seeing him go from 3rd Rock from Sun to Inception.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry i went to see it ... It dragged on forever i was thinking of walking out! And the ending was crap. Dunno what all the hype is about


----------

